# can a lifeguard really swim?



## foxfire (Oct 13, 2009)

Had a interesting question thrown at me while lifeguarding today. A older gentleman asked me if I and the other lifegaurd knew how to swim. :huh: I thought he was joking but he was completely serious. He could not figure out how we were going to be able to rescue him if we could not swim. And he was not about to get in the water with two "lifeguards" that did not know how to swim. 
I was soooo tempted to say "nope, that is why we always have this red tube in our hand and the strap on us" 
Instead I calmly assured him that we could swim, and could rescue him if needed. 
 I tell ya, some people. They never cease to give me something to snicker about.
sometimes I wish I could just say what comes to mind just to see their reaction.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Oct 13, 2009)

foxfire said:


> Had a interesting question thrown at me while lifeguarding today. A older gentleman asked me if I and the other lifegaurd knew how to swim. :huh: I thought he was joking but he was completely serious. He could not figure out how we were going to be able to rescue him if we could not swim. And he was not about to get in the water with two "lifeguards" that did not know how to swim.
> I was soooo tempted to say "nope, that is why we always have this red tube in our hand and the strap on us"
> Instead I calmly assured him that we could swim, and could rescue him if needed.
> I tell ya, some people. They never cease to give me something to snicker about.
> sometimes I wish I could just say what comes to mind just to see their reaction.



LOL!! I used to be a lifeguard and had a guy ask me the same thing!....but then to prove it, he proceeded to jump into the tank and started to drown! Jacka$$!!!

........But we all know lifeguards dont like to get into the water. LOL


----------



## MRE (Oct 14, 2009)

I worked as a lifeguard for several years, and for anyone who doesn't know, we melt if we get wet.

Of course, a large percentage of rescues can be made without getting in the water at all, especially in a pool.  Between throwable flotation devices, reaching poles and shepard's crooks, at a small facility you might only have to go in for a suspected spinal injury.


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> ........But we all know lifeguards dont like to get into the water. LOL



are you kidding me? i'll hit the surf for any and all reasons. spices up a dull day in the tower


----------



## foxfire (Oct 14, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> ........But we all know lifeguards dont like to get into the water. LOL


 
 LOL.  I worked with a group of about 15 lifeguards this last summer. If there was a way to do it without getting in the water, we figured it out. The lead LG thought we were all nuts. But that is what you get when the whole group spent a  two weeks lifeguarding in 50 degree weather, outside.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2009)

*Over one summer I swam out once.*

Of course I also had a small rowboat and a paddleboard, and it was a lake at 7,000 ft. Every other time I got there _as_ they were getting into trouble, or tossed them a line and towed them to their boat or paddleboard.

We had to outwrestle in a deep pool a LA County beachguard and swim across a 1/4 mile of ocean (shore to breakwater). I wasn't a speedboat but had a strong second gear, as it were.


----------



## cruzJD (Oct 14, 2009)

I life guarded for 5 years.  I would go for a swim twice a shift for my fun.  I only had to get into the water one time as a lifeguard and that was when a 3 year old fell into the deep end; parents no where to be found.

I had a few people that asked if I could swim and I tell them that I do laps at 10:00 and 2:00.  I did have one of the fools that asked if I could swim to get winded and panic but I fished him out with the shepherds hook.

There would be a slim chance that I would get in the water to pull someone out that was in a state of panic.

I did run a call 2 years ago for a person that “hit the bottom” of the high dive.  The life guards were holding c-spin in the water and my training form 8 years back came in use full.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 15, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> are you kidding me? i'll hit the surf for any and all reasons. spices up a dull day in the tower



Pretty much sums up my 6 years of lifeguarding.


----------

